# Grand Master Nam, Tae Hi



## chrispillertkd (Nov 9, 2013)

Nam Tae Hi (1923-2013), who was Gen. Choi's right hand man for many years, as well as the co-founder of the Oh Do Kwan (the ROK army Kwan where Taekwon-Do got its start), died on November 7, 2013. His performance in an army demonstration in front of President Synghman Rhee was so impressive that the then-President supported the spread of Taekwon-Do throughout the South Korean military. Grand Master Nam resided in California at the time of his death.  

Pax,

Chris


----------



## arnisador (Nov 9, 2013)

.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 9, 2013)

One of the greats.
GM NAM is considered by many to be the father of TKD in Vietnam. During the Vietnam war, I read an article in *Time* that included some captured VC documents showing that there were standing orders NOT to engage the South Korean groups in close quarters combat. I think that says something about the man who trained them.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 9, 2013)

.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 9, 2013)

.


----------



## Takai (Nov 9, 2013)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 9, 2013)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 16, 2013)

:asian:


----------



## chrispillertkd (Nov 16, 2013)

I just noticed that the dates I listed for GM Nam are wrong. They should be 1929-2013.

Requiescat in pace.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Mauthos (Nov 18, 2013)

.


----------

